

Ask NH: Your Setup. Describe the software and hardware you use - adambyrtek

I noticed that posts from The Setup (http://usesthis.com), a site that interviews famous people about the hardware and software they use, are very popular on Hacker News.<p>Each submissions originates a discussion about the interviewed person, but it'd be more valuable to have a single thread where HN users could share their own setup and discuss it.<p>In other words I'd like to ask you to leave a comment answering the following questions.<p>1. What hardware are you using?<p>2. And what software?<p>3. What would be your dream setup?
======
eof
This was done recently

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880797>

~~~
adambyrtek
I didn't know about that, thanks for pointing this out.

